# John Brian



## bardig (Sep 21, 2009)

Have been trying to contact John for many years - he was third mate of 'Kaipaki' (Trinder Anderson) - I was second mate. I think he emigrated to Australia and was on the phosphate run to Nauru.
Any news of him would be most welcome - Barry Diggle


----------

